#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: Zollabkommen erleichtert Medikamenteneinfuhr in die EU >

## aerzteblatt.de

Brüssel - Die 27 Mitgliedsländer der Europäischen Union (EU) haben ein internationales Abkommen unterzeichnet. Hiernach fallen alle Zölle auf neue, aus den USA und der Schweiz importierte Medikamente und für chemische Zwischenprodukte, die der ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

